# Fish’n Flush aquarium toilet tank. Really now, is this necessary?



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

No, this product is not about flushing fish down the family toilet. It is a relaxing and entertaining addition to the traditionally sterile bathroom environment. The Fish ‘n Flush is a clear two-piece toilet tank that replaces a standard toilet tank and cleverly contains a fully functioning aquarium inside. The Fish-n-Flush aquarium toilet tank fits most toilets and operates as a conventional interior tank. The aquarium will accept fresh or salt, and warm tropical water and can also be used as a terrarium. In addition, the 2.2-gallon aquarium piece can be easily removed for cleaning without obstructing the toilet from working. The toilet tank itself holds 2.5 gallons which offers sufficient head pressure to flush properly and may conserve water if replacing an older traditional toilet system.

Theoretically the Fish ‘n Flush may provide additional benefits in potty-training youngsters, and by relaxing adults who may be stressed by the rigors of a normal bathroom experience.
Source: http://www.alternativeconsumer.com/2007/02/09/fish-n-flush/
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Seriously now, how would this "invention" work out?*


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Someone posted this a while back I think...Yeah, it's stupid.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

It's dumb. There isn't enough water in there for most fish. Plus, how often do you really go to the bathroom to see the fish? For people that spend alot of time on the toilet, it might be worth it, but most people don't spend that much time in the bathroom...lol.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> For people that spend alot of time on the toilet


Not unless you sit backward on the toilet. 

It gives me ideas, though. Flush toilet with used fish water, refill tanks in a system. Continual, periodic water changes.


----------



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

That has to be a joke. Every time you flush the toilet the water would drain out.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I <3 fish... the tank is not filled and emptied when it flushes. There is actually a tank inside a tank, for the water that goes down. 

Aside from having to sit backwards to truly enjoy this, I imagine it would freak the fish out to hear the flushing all the time. No NOT because they "know" what it is and end up developing flush-o-phobia, but because it is a loud process that would involve some vibrations and other annoying things.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Ha! I've actually seen this somewhere. It was either a novelty store in Manhattan or the Jekyll & Hyde Club men's room. Clearly there is no need for this and the space for the fish is really inadequate. This proves, once again, that consumers will literally buy anything.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

i dont like it, i think it is dangerous


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

relaxing adults who may be stressed by the rigors of a normal bathroom experience.

I think if I had this problem I would be seeking medical help, not fish. lol


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> the 2.2-gallon aquarium piece


 This is what sucks. 2.2 gallon tank shown with 9 goldfish. I'd be surprised if they all lasted a week. Convenient to flush them, I guess.

We had a 29 gallon tank in a bathroom once (rest of townhouse was full of tank), in front of the toilet. When we had angels in it, guests thought it was relaxing. When we had S. Mozambique with their long trails of feces hanging out, everyone said it was gross.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

emc7 said:


> When we had S. Mozambique with their long trails of feces hanging out, everyone said it was gross.


Sometimes these little fish can sure giver too!


----------

